

Ask HN: What web development language do you prefer? - Aeiper

What languages do you like the most for making websites? (HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Ruby, PHP, MySQL, etc)
======
27182818284
My favorite thus far has been development in Python with Django. I've also
done a lot using C#, and although it wasn't my choice, I've been amazed at
what it can do. I think the biggest thing that held back C# over the years was
its connection to Microsoft. It is actually very good.

Beyond a doubt, Meteor interests me most for the future. It might not be
_Meteor js_ that wins the war, but it has definitely opened my eyes to _what
could be_ the future of web development. Looking at Meteor, it was the first
time I was really wowed vs my old reaction of "This is a small step forward."

------
LarryMade2
HTML, CSS, Javascript are pretty much all essential and go together,
especially for modern looking sites.

my backend of preference - PHP and MySQL, they just work.

------
dirktheman
PHP with Laravel. I can highly recommend it. It really is a RoR-like
experience, only without the 'I don't know what just happened but it looks
allright'.

------
dizzystar
I only have experience writing sites in Clojure so it wins by default.

Not sure if you really have much choice in using HTML or CSS in your website.

------
tuananh
PHP is clumsy but it does the job well.

------
0b1100110
<http://vibed.org/> is my personal favorite. It's quick to start, its very
fast, and it's easy to use.

HTML Templates based of Jade (But running D instead of JS), easy rest
interface, what more could I want?

------
jamesjguthrie
PHP for me. I'm a big believer in sticking with what you know best or using
the tools you currently have. If it works, it works!

Also the same reason I stick with C# for Win32, Java for Android, etc.

------
codewright
Clojure, I used to do Python with Django or Flask.

HTML/CSS aren't optional so I don't know why you included that in the list.

I've tried Node.js, hated it.

~~~
zalew
could you describe your experience switching from python to clojure in web
dev?

~~~
codewright
More powerful language (primitives, concision, macros), more performance (JVM
fun-ness).

Some aspects of the JVM (slow-start) are icky but the tooling works around it
(in-runtime auto-reload without restarting the JVM).

I'm a grumpy old CL'er so I was waiting for something like Clojure to come
along anyway.

~~~
zalew
tx, but I meant the toolset and ecosystem, not the language features. popular
frameworks, libs, out of the box solutions, opensource community, etc. - is
clojure rich in this matter?

~~~
codewright
It's not as good as Python yet but rapidly getting better.

There's an excellent SQL abstraction library (Korma), Ring makes for a nice
WSGI equivalent, Compojure and Clabango combined give you a Flask'ish
experience, and there are a goodly number of Forms and validation libraries.

Some like to use CLJS on the frontend. There are libraries out there for
making that nice.

I usually use vanilla jQuery or Angular on the frontend, no CLJS.

You need get more specific with your queries, I'm not going to write a novel
at the merest hint.

~~~
zalew
tx. I was curious how it'd look like to replicate an example full stack of a
Python project and you basically covered it. I remeber looking around some
time ago and then Noir looked like the go to framework for Clojure, but now it
seems discontinued. gotta try CL some day.

~~~
codewright
CL is Common Lisp.

The go-to for Clojure is Luminus, which is less of a framework and more of a
"web best practices" project template.

~~~
zalew
oops, I meant CLojure :D not very fluent in the Lisp department. tx for the
tips.

------
147
Ruby, but I'm starting to get into Clojure for web development. There aren't a
lot of resources out there so I'm starting to write tutorials.

~~~
ameen
Mind sharing your tutorials. I've also been interested in Clojure for quite a
while but never really got around to getting started.

~~~
147
I only have one tutorial written, I actually just finished it just before
writing that comment.

You can get to it here. [http://folkrobots.com/2013/04/27/clojure-compojure-
tutorial-...](http://folkrobots.com/2013/04/27/clojure-compojure-tutorial-a-
simple-blog/)

It's only a hello world web application example, not sure if you'd be
interested in that. I plan on going through building a simple blog and then
building upon that with tutorials for authentication, form validation, etc.

I'm also still not sure if I'm going to keep it in a text format or do
screencasts. I searched HN for opinions and people have said that they like
text better because they can go at their own pace, but some people like
screencasts.

Let me know what kind of tutorials you're looking for. I'm going after web
development because I'm mainly a web developer and I find there is a huge lack
of resources for beginners.

~~~
dizzystar
Why don't you use Compojure?

------
vjdhama
python is good for web development.

------
cju
I like Opa (<http://opalang.org/>)

------
sanketsaurav
Python. I use it for making web applications with Google App Engine and
Django.

------
TheHydroImpulse
JavaScript (Node.js & Browser), Java and Scala for backend services...

------
Cyclic404
For web applications, I loved what I could do with Java EE and GWT.

------
john_whelan
HTML mostly because of the capabilities that came with HTML5.

~~~
TheHydroImpulse
You can't do much with just HTML. Remember, HTML5 is basically just a wrapper
around all the new web technologies (local storage, webgl, audio API, web
sockets, etc...). Most of these technologies are interfaced with JavaScript
and not HTML.

------
orangethirty
I'm falling in love with Go, but I use Python and PHP a lot.

------
bhauer
I'm going to go with "etc" from your list of choices.

------
madisonmay
NodeJS and Python are my languages of choice.

------
zachlatta
Ruby with Rails. It's a ton of fun.

------
antinescience
.NET MVC (C#)

------
dllthomas
Been enjoying Haskell (with yesod)

------
ibrahimmomani
NodeJs , php

------
devonbarrett
Js, python and go

------
JacksonGariety
Why not a poll?

~~~
Aeiper
How?

~~~
jaredsohn
<https://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll>

------
apunic
Node + Express

------
zalew
python, sql, coffee/js, haml, sass

------
n0body
Perl

------
stray
Common Lisp

